# Horus of Arabia LOL Bonkers PHOTO



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

OK OK just a bit of fun here!

It needs to be done this turns a few heads, I needed the sunglasses as my eyes are BRIGHT blue.

Actually very comfortable 

When HORUS does EGYPT he does it in style murhahahahaa certainly brought a smile to people's face when I showed them I was in fact NOT an Arab..so I hope it brings a smile to everyone's face..

All left for me to have done was lie down on the grass with the taxi drivers and have a sleep I would have blended in except my teeth are not brown


----------

